# 17110 and 11300 modifier?



## Asmith2284 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello all!

We billed the following:
17110
11300- 51 59
11300- 51 59
11300- 51 59
11300- 51 59

MVP denied stating all the 11300's are considered incidental to or a part of primary procedure... I was wondering if i should add a modifier to the 17110?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 24, 2014)

It truely depends on your documentation as to whether or not they can be billed together.  Also you would either not use the 51 or you use it after the 59.  What dx code(s) did you link to each line.


----------



## Asmith2284 (Nov 24, 2014)

*dx*

we billed 17110 with 701.9 and the 11300's with 702.19.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Nov 25, 2014)

We would bill the following (please note, I am not for sure if this is correct.  It is the only way the billing manager lets me send it out because it's the only way it is paid)

17110
11300- 59 
11300- 59 76
11300- 59 76
11300- 59 76

We rarely have a problem with that honestly.  It's rare, but we have to send documentation some of the time.


----------



## Asmith2284 (Nov 25, 2014)

*thanks*

ok thank you!! i will give this a whirl and see what happens..


----------

